# Ash pan for a UDS



## porkaholic (Feb 25, 2010)

Do most people use an ash pan in their UDS?  If so, what is best to use?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2010)

I think most people do but there are a few people that don't have ash pans and they seem to like that as well. I just found a galvanized feeding tub at Fleet Farm and burned it off and use that under my basket. Its the perfect size.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 25, 2010)

If you would look in the build section of this site you will find a build with a built in ash tray. It was a spring clip ring that was added to to create a perfect ash tray. Here's a link to it for it was Wutang.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76529


----------



## ddave (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the charcoal tray from one of those cheap portable charcoal grills 

Dave


----------



## slim (Feb 26, 2010)

i use a 16" pizza pan from wally world


----------



## donnylove (Feb 26, 2010)

Ditto.  Bolted a pizza pan to the bottom with a couple inches of clearance.  Works great.


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 26, 2010)

Great ideas, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 26, 2010)

A disc blade on one

and the cut out lid of the drum on the other


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 26, 2010)

No ash pan here, just have a removable bottom, works great for major cleaning but was thinking I would add pizza pan to mine just for eze of use. Otherwise I just shop vac it out.


----------

